# Chef Knife Set $12



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 3, 2021)

I bought this set last time the had this deal.  Really like them.  These deals don't last long!  Have to copy code.  I accidentally touched the back of the blade couple days ago.  Got a nice cut.  These things are sharp.

3-Piece-Enowo-Ultra-Sharp-Premium-German-Stainless-Steel-Kitchen

I removed the link after one of the staff members clicked on one of the links in one of the two threads with identical links and got a security alert on his computer. Not sure which thread it was but in reality links are not allowed on SMF unless they are to answer someone's question according to the rules


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2021)

Heck of a deal! 

Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 3, 2021)

It says 3 pack? If you get 3 for 12  bucks, that’s ridiculous!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks 

 BrianGSDTexoma
!

EDIT. Never mind…$12.00.  It will be here next Wednesday.  Click the 15% off first, then apply coupon code.

coupon code = KDRNAOVO

search for this on Amazon
*enowo Chef Knife Ultra Sharp Kitchen Knife Set 3 PCS,Premium German Stainless Steel Knife with Finger Guard Clad Dimple,Ergonomic Handle and Gift Box*


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I bought this set last time the had this deal.  Really like them.  These deals don't last long!  Have to copy code.  I accidentally touched the back of the blade couple days ago.  Got a nice cut.  These things are sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! This actually worked. I picked up these knives for a total of $13.00 delivered! Thank you so much. and, I had no idea there was a Coupon Page for Amazon. Bonus. What a great way to start my July 4th weekend


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 3, 2021)

Edit to remove link....


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Put them in your cart and then apply the code  KDRNAOVO


yep, just bought them 15 minutes ago


----------



## phathead69 (Jul 3, 2021)

got mine for $13 and change. be great for camper set.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 3, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> got mine for $13 and change. be great for camper set.


Great. Glad I could help


----------



## Steve H (Jul 3, 2021)

That's all I need, another set of knives! Stop posting these things!!  Ordered.......lol!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 3, 2021)

I normally only buy one piece knifes but these nice.  I really happy so far.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2021)

GEEEEEZ.. thanks for getting the Mrs's to yell at me (again)...  $12.84..  on it's way ...

Did it through the Amazon link ...


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 3, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> GEEEEEZ.. thanks for getting the Mrs's to yell at me (again)...  $12.84..  on it's way ...
> 
> Did it through the Amazon link ...


LMAO

When I took early retirement in December I threw myself 100% into cooking. This past March, within one 30 day period I bought the following: Traeger Pro Series 34, Weber 22" Kettle Grill, instant-read therm., Calphalon Classic Stainless Steel Cookware, Set of Cutluxe knives, an array of spices, paper, and accessories. If that wasn't enough, I redesigned my entire kitchen. My wife started divorce proceedings on April 1. Just kidding. She loves it because I am making amazing food. Enjoy and Happy 4th


----------



## Torch&Tone (Jul 3, 2021)

There's a reason these are only $12 (the $40 MSRP is only to make you *think* $12 is an amazing deal... and/or to fleece people who buy it at full price). Manufacturers in China flood the market with cheap steel that won't hold an edge and aren't worth the extra effort of sharpening, then flood the listing with fake 5-star reviews. Same product will pop up with a different brand name every few months. Honestly, you'd be better off buying $12 worth of box cutters.

Top review: " Wedding farewell to your useless mindset we have brought this simplistic but professional four piece knife set. " ???


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 3, 2021)

Torch&Tone said:


> There's a reason these are only $12 (the $40 MSRP is only to make you *think* $12 is an amazing deal... and/or to fleece people who buy it at full price). Manufacturers in China flood the market with cheap steel that won't hold an edge and aren't worth the extra effort of sharpening, then flood the listing with fake 5-star reviews. Same product will pop up with a different brand name every few months. Honestly, you'd be better off buying $12 worth of box cutters.
> 
> Top review: " Wedding farewell to your useless mindset we have brought this simplistic but professional four piece knife set. " ???


For $13. I am sure they will last me at least three years. Great for backyard 'cues. Like a cheap cigar, if they go out halfway through, who cares.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 6, 2021)

Mine just arrived.  They are very sharp and the quality looks great for an inexpensive knife.  They are most-definitely not German, but rather they are made in China.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 6, 2021)

yup...  mine arrived yesterday ...  I don't understand the guard tho ...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 6, 2021)

I been using mine daily.  They a little heavy but I like them.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 6, 2021)

Mine came today, day early. Not bad quality at all. Beefy, full tang, and a nice edge. German steel? Me thinks not. But still not bad. Darn good buy for 13.00


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 6, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yup...  mine arrived yesterday ...  I don't understand the guard tho ...


Put the guard on the index or middle finger of your off hand. You can do that fancy fast chopping that they do on cooking shows without cutting yourself....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 6, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Put the guard on the index or middle finger of your off hand. You can do that fancy fast chopping that they do on cooking shows without cutting yourself....



They are a good way to get used to slicing. I still have a couple of those.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 6, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Put the guard on the index or middle finger of your off hand. You can do that fancy fast chopping that they do on cooking shows without cutting yourself....




AHHHHH..  I was trying to figure out how it went on the knife...  DUHHHHHHH  ME


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 6, 2021)

I bought a set just for the heck of it to check them out. They are VERY sharp and nicely constructed. These are as sharp as any of my high end knives. Will be interesting to see how they hold that edge. My initial impression is that I should have bought more for gifts.


----------



## xray (Jul 7, 2021)

I ordered a set and I am pleased with them. I understand they’re an aliexpress rebrand but for $12 what the hell.

They will make a great travel set. I bought them to keep at a hunting cabin.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2021)

As long as it’s German steel it can be sharpened razor sharp. I usually buy my knives that fit well in my hand. I love the knives at Sam’s Club that are in the restaurant dept. Very reasonable price, German steel, and feel real good in my hand.  I also may add that I have several knives that I paid $200 each for & I like the Sam’s knives better.
Al


----------



## BigW. (Jul 7, 2021)

Daba's BBQ said:


> For $13. I am sure they will last me at least three years. Great for backyard 'cues. Like a cheap cigar, if they go out halfway through, who cares.



They are now back to $39.99.  I wish I would have seen this a couple days ago.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 7, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> As long as it’s German steel it can be sharpened razor sharp. I usually buy my knives that fit well in my hand. I love the knives at Sam’s Club that are in the restaurant dept. Very reasonable price, German steel, and feel real good in my hand.  I also may add that I have several knives that I paid $200 each for & I like the Sam’s knives better.
> Al



I discovered the Sam's Club knives a few months ago and, like you, I like them very well.  Dishwasher safe too!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2021)

Bump! So far these knives have held up great. I've touched up the edge on one of them so far. And they are on sale again. Not as good as the last time though. They are 35% off. Which gets them under 25.00


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 24, 2021)

Double Bump...Totally agree with 

 Steve H
.  They come super sharp and held up well.  We also put them in the dishwasher...no problems.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2021)

Had mine quite a while now.  Good knife.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks for the bump Steve. I ordered another set today. I’ve not used my first set yet but they are surgical sharp. The feel of the knife in hand and overall quality is astonishing. I’m collecting them up for Christmas gifts. They are a great deal at $25 and if ever $12 again I’ll have everyone I know order a set for me with the one use coupon haha.


----------

